# Canon first FF mirrorless?



## Dylan777 (Mar 17, 2015)

When do you think Canon will have their first FF mirrorless? 1-3yrs? maybe never?

My 2cents: Canon will not until they see big market for it.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 18, 2015)

When it can AF as good as a 5D3/1DX. The question I have is whether or not Canon will bring another lens mount. If not, then it'd be similar in size to existing offerings so it'd have to have good tracking AF and good battery life with a good low lag VF because those are the strengths of the current DSLRs.


----------



## drjlo (Mar 18, 2015)

Never, ever. Sad but true :'(


----------

